# how do i catch Brichardi fry?



## thetoothfreak (Sep 15, 2009)

I am pretty new around here so I apologize if I am in the wrong forum. I am trying to catch my baby Fairy Cichlids and move them from the 150 gallon to the 30 gallon tank I just set up in my daughters room.


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

I personally use a smaller tube or hose to syphon them out, have also used a brine shrimp net to catch fry


----------



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

dirtydutch4x said:


> I personally use a smaller tube or hose to *syphon them out*, have also used a brine shrimp net to catch fry



It would be like a fish roller coaster water slide thing. They might like it. Watch to see if they hold thier fins up and scream*J/D* on the way down.*r2


----------



## dave in Iliamna (Aug 15, 2009)

Well I don't know how small your fry are But for the Jack dempsey fry my wife and I used a fine meshed net. It drove the parents nuts. Now they attack any net that goes into the water.


----------

